

On Leadership, Teams, Success & Happiness - perlino
http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/BothSidesOfTheTable/~3/3u64zR2Pves/

======
JBiserkov
Original link [http://www.bothsidesofthetable.com/2011/01/28/on-
leadership-...](http://www.bothsidesofthetable.com/2011/01/28/on-leadership-
teams-success-happiness/)

------
ericmsimons
Great submission. That's a pep talk for any startup company :)

